# Interested in Badminton?



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey GTAA!!!

Minton Badminton Club are looking for more members. It is a friendly club located near McCowan and Major Mackenzie. There are members of various levels and age. Most are intermediates, few are beginner intermediates, few are OBA D level. Currently we have 6-8 players for each day. We will take a maximum of 14 players for each day to ensure that everybody gets to play a full 2 hours. It is very likely we will have less than 12 players, so if you want to play or train for singles, you're more than welcome.

Mavis 300/350 birdies provided.

When:

There are 2 separate sessions running from September 2010 through June 2011. Each session is 2 hours/week. There are approximately 35 playing days. The first session is every Tuesday. The second session is every Friday. There are 3 courts in this new gym. It is plastic/wood floor and is really easy on the knees.

Price:

Membership: 70$ (early bird) - Full 2 hours non-stop [1 day a week]
Membership: 90$ (if you register past September 21tst) Full 2 hours non-stop play 
[1 day a week]
Family Membership: 225$ (early bird) [2 adults, 2 children -16 and under]
Rental: 18$/2hours (please let us know asap)
Drop-in is 5$

Where: 
Donald Cousens Public School

How:

Contact Maggie at [email protected] or 905 479 4319

Thanks.


----------

